# Liquids and Gels & Saving money



## Polly Metallic (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm not sure if anyone else does this, but we just mailed a flat rate Priority Mail box to our resort in Hawaii. It weighed 15 pounds and cost $13.95. If we had sent a package of that weight by UPS it would have been over $60.00. I managed to cram in normal size (rather than 3 oz or less) suntan lotion, insect repellant, contact solution, and other liquids too large for carry-on luggage. We never check luggage and always travel soley with carry-on. I also packed our sand & surf shoes, a canned ham, pizza dough mix, packets of flavored tuna, a jar of jam, a small bottle of olive oil, salad dressing mix, and a host of other items. I figure this is a pretty cheap way to send a lot of items. We'll probably use most or all of the liquids and food and will toss any left overs, then all I'll need to fit into the suitcase on the way home is our sand & surf shoes.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 16, 2009)

Brilliant! 

Filing away the Flat Rate USPS box for future trips!   Very, very smart!!!


----------



## Lawlar (Feb 16, 2009)

*Good Idea*

I like the idea of mailing items home (or even to your resort).  

This year I bought all of those small traveling size liquids and gels - and that gets expensive.  I had them all in the right size bags and got through inspections at LAX with no problem.  Then, believe it or not, I forgot about my liquids and gels and carried them right through inspections at OGG (in my carry-on). The inspectors either didn't see them in their X-Ray machines or didn't care.  So I went right on the plane without having displayed them in the plastic bags.

I have thought about using FED-EX or UPS to send an entire suitcase but we haven't found a store close to MOC.

Be careful with Marriott.  I used their shipping service to send one bag from Maui to Santa Barbara and they charged me $160.  My bag and everything in it was worth less than $160!!!!  I should have just dumped all of it and bought myself new stuff when I got home.


----------



## caribbean (Feb 16, 2009)

I am convinced they can't see the bottles of liquid. Ever the scientist, I have tested them by first leaving one 3 oz bottle of hand lotion in the pocket of my jeans and walking through the scanner.....nothing said. Then progressed to leaving the bottle of lotion in my purse....nothing said. Then up a notch leaving the baggie with 2-3 small bottles in my purse....nothing said. I have done this 7-8 times and never a peep from TSA.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 16, 2009)

I think they can see the fluid, if they're paying attention.  I had a small bottle of hand sanitizer in my purse and they pulled it out and kept it.  Now if I'd had it in the baggie, I could have kept it.  Some of these rules are pretty silly.  At least they are changing the rules on fluids to be more reasonable.


----------



## amanven (Feb 16, 2009)

Are you mailing these directly to the resort or to a pickup point close to the resort.  If you are mailing to the resort are they willing to receive and store these packages till you get there or are you timing it so the package arrives after you have arrived?  This sounds like a great idea and I would like to try it but I wonder if my resort would allow for something like this.


----------



## Lawlar (Feb 17, 2009)

*I Think They Would*

I have only mailed things home from Maui.  But I don't see why you can't mail something to yourself c/o the resort.  However, it would be a good idea to let the resort know what is coming - just to make sure.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 17, 2009)

In some places, you may be able to locate a local grocery delivery service and place an order for these items (along with food and other staples) for scheduled delivery to your unit, at a cost that's less that the price of mailing.

Vons.com, for example, offers delivery service for 6.95 (first delivery free) in L.A., San Diego and Las Vegas.  Other grocers have similar services in various locales.


----------



## wandering gnome (Feb 17, 2009)

*liquids*

Will the USPS allow you to ship liquids--lotion and ketchup?


----------



## Darlene (Feb 17, 2009)

Patty,
What airport is this? I surely don't want to be putting my life in these guys hands.  I have seen people trying to sneak things through the airport here and they always get caught.  I seen someone trying to sneak an unopened coke, perfume spray, lotion, and I'm proud to say that SL International does a great job!  
Darlene


----------



## Judy (Feb 17, 2009)

falmouth3 said:


> At least they are changing the rules on fluids to be more reasonable.


 How's that?


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 17, 2009)

Darlene said:


> Patty,
> What airport is this? I surely don't want to be putting my life in these guys hands.  I have seen people trying to sneak things through the airport here and they always get caught.  I seen someone trying to sneak an unopened coke, perfume spray, lotion, and I'm proud to say that SL International does a great job!


And what does catching someone sneaking a Coke onto the plane have anything to do with increased security?   It only gives people a false sense of security.  

I, too, have forgotten to put all my liquids in the silly zip-lock bag, and have never had a "security" agent say thing one.  The TSA, as it exists today, is a joke.

Kurt


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 17, 2009)

Judy said:


> How's that?



I read about it in one of my travel magazines.  I can't find it, but I did find this link which talks about the _possibility_...

http://blogs.wsj.com/middleseat/2008/10/02/tsa-likely-to-relax-restrictions-on-liquids-in-2009/


----------



## Darlene (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't care if she has a coke, it's not about the coke.  It's about the fact that TSA is actually doing their job, and looking at the x-rays, and in the bags.  As a matter of fact, my teenager forgot and left a bottle of perfume in her bag.  They made her throw it away, as they should have.  The rules are there for a reason, and I don't consider the TSA here a joke.  I guess we're just fortunate here.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll never forget how my wife freaked-out when they made her toss her nail clippers.  I think it was more from embarrassment at being called out for a no-no.

But I thought it a bit much when a Euro-secuity guy looked in my bag and  said that he would have to confiscate my Belgian chocolates... but then said he was joking.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 17, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> But I thought it a bit much when a Euro-secuity guy looked in my bag and  said that would have to confiscate my Belgian chocolates... but then said he was joking.



I guess they liven up their jobs a little now and then.


----------



## caribbean (Feb 17, 2009)

Darlene-

Multiple places. My usual airports - RIC, DCA, IAD, JFK, LGA, TPA. Plus MIA, Charlotte, Barbados, Nassau, Puerto Plata that I can think of.


----------



## Darlene (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow that's lots of airports, but it's not surprising because I know that TSA has a lot of problems.  I think we are lucky here because when SL hosted the 2002 Olympics the airport got a big boost in security.  I volunteered and worked at the Medal Plaza which some nights included "mag and bag" like they do every day at the airport.  I got to work with some incredible US Marshals and CIA agents.  We were lucky to have a very uneventful olympics so soon after 911.  I wish the best to Vancouver.  
Darlene


----------



## Icarus (Feb 18, 2009)

CIA agents? What?

-David


----------



## Icarus (Feb 18, 2009)

wandering gnome said:


> Will the USPS allow you to ship liquids--lotion and ketchup?



Yeah, ketchup runs about $60 an ounce here on Maui. Good idea. Ship ketchup to the islands.

And you won't believe what Walmart charges for sun block. You need a bank statement just to get into the sun block section at the Hawaii Walmarts.

Somebody else once posted on TUG that they save on condiments by stealing them from McDonalds. That might be a better idea.

I guess you can always use the ketchup, mustard or mayo packets as sun block. Just think how much you might save with that tip?

nail clippers are not restricted items at TSA checkpoints. neither are small scissors, like cuticle scissors.

-David


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the chuckle, David!  :hysterical: 

Kurt


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 18, 2009)

caribbean said:


> I am convinced they can't see the bottles of liquid. Ever the scientist, I have tested them by first leaving one 3 oz bottle of hand lotion in the pocket of my jeans and walking through the scanner.....nothing said. Then progressed to leaving the bottle of lotion in my purse....nothing said. Then up a notch leaving the baggie with 2-3 small bottles in my purse....nothing said. I have done this 7-8 times and never a peep from TSA.



Patty,

You're sooooo bad    My husband calls TSA "*T*he *S*tupid *A*s..."
Ther is no consistency from airport to airport.  I had *unopened* Goober Jelly (peanut butter and jelly mixed together) and a can of *unopened*
CANNED turkey in a carry on.  We were going on a trip where we had to spend the night in Chicago so had 2 security checks-one in Indianapolis and the 2nd at O'Hare.  Those 2 items went through just fine in IND.  However at O'Hare they made me throw them away!!!  Where is the common sense here?
We even asked for a Supervisor.  It's the first time I just about lost it.  Who knew jelly was considered a GEL and of course the SEALED canned turkey had some liquid in it!!!!

Carolyn


----------



## Icarus (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm sure you must have your reasons for traveling with an open jar of goober jelly and an unopened can of turkey. I wonder if the goober jelly mixed with the canned turkey creates a methane explosion?

I'm glad that the TSA in Chicago stopped you. My god, just think what you might have done to your fellow passengers.

-David


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 18, 2009)

Carolyn said:


> Patty,
> Who knew jelly was considered a GEL and of course the SEALED canned turkey had some liquid in it!!!!
> 
> Carolyn



For future reference there is a long list on the TSA website that spells these things out.  

Gel refers to the consistency of a product and jelly is clearly a gel.  It doesn't matter if it's food or comestic - a gel is a gel.


----------



## clsmit (Feb 18, 2009)

Since the DS shares his toothpaste with the rest of us and uses no special hair products, his baggie is empty. So I fill it with snack size Jif peanut butter containers and he puts it in the bin with the rest of our baggies. We have peanut butter; the TSA is happy. 

And not all quart baggies are the same size. The Akron/Canton airport hands out baggies for people to use that are bigger than my storebought ziplock quart bag. So guess which one I use now?


----------



## Darlene (Feb 18, 2009)

David,
     You have too much free time!  Next time I'm in Hawaii, I'm just going to raid your fridge.  
     And yes, it was so cool doing the 2002 Olympics hanging out with CIA agents from San Francisco.  They were just regular guys with families - who would have thought it?  They even gave us their addresses, and told us to call when we were ever in SF.  
     I even got a US Marshal hat and pin.  Maybe I should wear that when going through security.
Darlene


----------



## Icarus (Feb 18, 2009)

hahaha Darlene.

I didn't know that we used CIA agents domestically, but I don't know why I should be surprised.

They will make you remove the pin. Remember all the news about the woman with the piercing that wasn't easily removable?

-David


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 18, 2009)

Icarus said:


> I'm sure you must have your reasons for traveling with an open jar of goober jelly and an unopened can of turkey. I wonder if the goober jelly mixed with the canned turkey creates a methane explosion?
> 
> I'm glad that the TSA in Chicago stopped you. My god, just think what you might have done to your fellow passengers.
> 
> -David



Actually the goober jelly was sealed, not open    Do you have any idea what they charge for these in St. Lucia???  

Carolyn


----------



## caribbean (Feb 18, 2009)

Now did that peanut butter come with or with out salmonella?


----------



## pammex (Feb 19, 2009)

I think this is a great idea!  But just a note, do not do this if you are traveling to Mexico..it may get caught up in customs with a duty and or a forever time...LOL

TSA....well frankly I think a lot of it is all hogwash and feel not one bit safer cause finger nail clippers are no longer allowed or more than 3 oz of gel or liquid or jelly......


----------



## Icarus (Feb 19, 2009)

Carolyn said:


> Do you have any idea what they charge for these in St. Lucia???
> 
> Carolyn



hahaha, I read it as "opened" somehow.

Not really. Is it more than the $60 an ounce they charge for ketchup on Maui? After all, we know ketchup is a vegetable, so I guess it should be expensive.

-David


----------



## Darlene (Feb 19, 2009)

David, 
We had so much security during the Olympics; I think they let everybody come to the party.  The US Marshal that I worked with was from NY.  The CIA agents might have been here specifically for Rumsfeld's visit, or the IOC diplomats, or because of some of the International athletes that frequented the medals plaza, but I don't really know.  You couldn't bring any liquids into the medals plaza either, but it wasn't shampoo they were trying to smuggle in.
At SL airport after walking through the metal detectors you have to walk through a large apparatus that blows bursts of air from about 30 little air jets. Supposedly, it samples the air to test for explosive traces that might be lodged in clothing and skin folds, evidently another benefit is that it can detect drugs.  Remember when they used to clean our hands (and our luggage) for explosive residue at the airport? 
BTW, our last trip to Walmart was very expensive in Hawaii since someone decided they really wanted my daughter's cell phone.   
Yes, the pin would be to much trouble, I don't even wear anything that requires a belt anymore, and I put my jewelry on until after going through security.  
I didn't hear about the woman with the body piercing.  Did they really make her remove it.  Ouch!

Darlene


----------



## Icarus (Feb 19, 2009)

Darlene said:


> At SL airport after walking through the metal detectors you have to walk through a large apparatus that blows bursts of air from about 30 little air jets. Supposedly, it samples the air to test for explosive traces that might be lodged in clothing and skin folds, evidently another benefit is that it can detect drugs.



Yeah, I've seen that. They call it the puffer. They have one at the United elite line in the domestic terminal at SFO. I never went in there voluntarily after I tried it once. Little blasts of air puff you all over the place. It was an odd sensation and you are trapped inside until it decides to release you. It was optional for a while, but you still had to do everything else. IIRC correctly, they wouldn't let the women clear the checkpoint unless she removed it. I think you can request some sort of private inspection now. I'm not sure, since I don't have any piercings that have to be removed to clear security.

I guess they were testing it at SFO.

I remember one of the TSA people motioning me towards the puffer and I told him I didn't want to go in there, and he said they weren't using it. One of the lines just went around the machine. Anyway, now that I have my Clear card, I don't go near it.



> I didn't hear about the woman with the body piercing. Did they really make her remove it. Ouch!



Yes, I think they did, and it got picked up by the media somehow and they were forced to change their policy. The woman had some difficulty removing it. Most can be removed easily, but sometimes I guess the skin grows around them or something like that. Of course, if you're not prepared and the piercing is in a "sensitive spot", it's kind of hard to remove it at the public part of the checkpoint.

IIRC, she couldn't remove hers, and they wouldn't let her clear security without removing it.

yeah, here is is. They used pliers. hahaha. (not funny for her.)

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2008/03/27/travel/main3976376.shtml

-David


----------



## Darlene (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't know about body piercings, but I do know that with pierced ears you are not supposed to let the skin grow around them.  You are supposed to keep it disinfected, and move the earring so the skin it does not grow onto the metal or you risk getting a serious infection.  
My husband is on the no fly list.  He tried to get off the list, but they told him no.  I just put him on a seperate itenerary because of the hassle.  At least the rest of us can check-in online, and keep our seats.  
Darlene


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 19, 2009)

caribbean said:


> Now did that peanut butter come with or with out salmonella?



Gosh, I don't know since we never had a chance to eat it...maybe the TSA actually did me a favor   I wonder if they take some of these things home even though they ACT like they are throwing it away  

Carolyn


----------



## Neesie (Feb 19, 2009)

My cousin is a TSA and I've asked her about the confiscated items.  She swears they don't take them home but are convinced the cleaning staff does!


----------



## Hoc (Feb 19, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> I'll never forget how my wife freaked-out when they made her toss her nail clippers.  I think it was more from embarrassment at being called out for a no-no.
> 
> But I thought it a bit much when a Euro-secuity guy looked in my bag and  said that he would have to confiscate my Belgian chocolates... but then said he was joking.



I actually had a (very nasty) guy in Paris confiscate my pen as "a security risk" at Charles De Gaulle Airport in 2004.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 20, 2009)

Hoc said:


> I actually had a (very nasty) guy in Paris confiscate my pen as "a security risk" at Charles De Gaulle Airport in 2004.



Hoc,

Must have been one of those pens like Maxwell Smart carries  

Carolyn


----------

